# SCORPIOBETS



## meher4real (Dec 8, 2022)

SCORPIOBETS
					

BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT




					www.scorpiobets.com
				




PISA VS ASCOLI
Date: 08th December 2022 at 18:00
BET ON: Match odds- PISA
Odd: 2.10

- Ascoli are set to be without 8 key players such Baumann, Buchel, Dionisi, Fontana, Gnahoré, Leali, Simic and Gondo.
- Pisa are missing the defender Adrian Rus due to suspension.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 9, 2022)

SCORPIOBETS
					

BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT




					www.scorpiobets.com
				




*BLACKPOOL VS BIRMINGHAM*
Date: 10th December 2022 at 16:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *BIRMINGHAM +0.00*
Odd: 1.88

- Blackpool are likely to be without six or seven players such : Marvin Expiteta, Keshi Anderson, Jordan Thornilley, Liam Bridcutt, Lewis Fiorini, Jake Beesley, Kevin Stewart and Jordan Gabriel.
Michael Appleton has revealed Blackpool’s injury situation is somehow worse now than it was before the World Cup break.
“I want to come out and be really positive and say ‘yeah, we’re in a much better place’ but the reality is we’re not. We’ve had setbacks with injuries. They’re not great. There will be six or seven players that will be out until January at least,” head coach Appleton said.
- Birmingham are missing Przemyslaw Placheta, however Harlee Dean, Gary Gardner, Nico Gordon and Marc Roberts are in contention to play but a couple of them remain doubts.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 10, 2022)

meher4real said:


> SCORPIOBETS
> 
> 
> BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Dec 12, 2022)

SCORPIOBETS
					

BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT




					www.scorpiobets.com
				




*PORTSMOUTH VS STEVENAGE*
Date: 13rd December 2022 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds- *PORTSMOUTH*
Odd: 1.99

- Stevenage manager Steve Evans is not enthused about the EFL Trophy match against Portsmouth this week and will make many changes to his squad as they take on Pompey.
“We’ll go to Portsmouth on Tuesday, we’ll make lots of changes. It’s not a competition that I’d like to do well in, I’d love to do well in. But we’ll make lots of changes because our real thoughts are on AFC Wimbledon.’
- Portsmouth are also alive in the FA Cup but their recent league form has been sloppy, winless in their last six games, and the Stevenage clash may offer Pompey a chance to pick up an elusive win.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 13, 2022)

meher4real said:


> SCORPIOBETS
> 
> 
> BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Dec 13, 2022)

meher4real said:


> SCORPIOBETS
> 
> 
> BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT
> ...


Congrats !!


----------



## meher4real (Dec 22, 2022)

SCORPIOBETS
					

BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT




					www.scorpiobets.com
				




*PORDENONE VS TRIESTINA*
Date: 22th December 2022 at 14:30
BET ON: Match odds- *PORDENONE*
Odd: 1.84

- Triestina are set to be without many key players such : Matteo Di Gennaro, Mattia Felici, Cristiano Lombardi, Lauri Millymaki, Elia Petrelli, Salvatore Pezzella and Edoardo Sottini.
- Pordenone are missing only Bassoli.
- It's a must win game for the Hosts under a sold out stadium as mentioned by Mister Di Carlo "We have an absolute desire for redemption after these winless games and in particular Zanica's draw. We'll need a great performance in the Derby, which will be a tough match, but let's go and get the 3 points we're missing so much. For us and our fans”.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 22, 2022)

meher4real said:


> SCORPIOBETS
> 
> 
> BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT
> ...


CONGRATS !!


----------



## meher4real (Dec 31, 2022)

SCORPIOBETS
					

BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT




					www.scorpiobets.com
				




*PORTSMOUTH VS CHARLTON*
Date: 01st January 2023 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds- *PORTSMOUTH*
Odd: 2.00

- Charlton could be without seven players for their trip to Pompey such : Keeper Joe Wollacott (finger), Mandela Egbo (quad), Eoghan O’Connell (knee), Conor McGrandless (ankle), Steven Sessegnon (knee), Diallang Jaiyesimi (hip) and Chuks Aneke (hamstring).
- Portsmouth are missing Tom Lowery (hamstring) and Jay Mingi (doubtful), However Colby Bishop and Clark Robertson will be fit enough to face the Addicks.
- It's a must win game for the Hosts especially under a sold out stadium.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 6, 2023)

SCORPIOBETS
					

BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT




					www.scorpiobets.com
				




*LEGANES VS LUGO*
Date: 06th January 2023 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *LEGANES*
Odd: 1.70

- Leganes, the pepinero coach, Imanol Idiakez, will be able to count on practically his entire squad available after recovering Dani Raba, suspended in the last game of 2022 against Real Zaragoza. Only Durmisi and Manu Garrido will not be able to be part of the call.
- Lugo, the coach of the Galicians Fran Justo, who took over from Hernán Pérez five days ago, will not be able to count on the suspended Zé Ricardo and Señé, which is a huge blow for them.
- The blue and whites will once again have the support of their fans, already exceeding 8,000 subscribers we expect a full stadium by tonight.
- The pepineros will seek to start the new year with a victory against a rival that needs to add to get out of the low places, the coach Imanol Idiakez looks excited and motivated at yesterday's press conference : "our intention is to focus on each day. Tomorrow we are extremely excited about the match, we start the day and to be able to get 33 points would be impressive. Being able to give our people, who were already in training a couple of days, a victory would be a tremendous illusion."


----------



## meher4real (Monday at 5:13 PM)

SCORPIOBETS
					

BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT




					www.scorpiobets.com
				




*ST ETIENNE VS LAVAL*
Date: 10th January 2023 at 20:45
BET ON: Match odds- *ST ETIENNE*
Odd: 1.94

- Laval are set to be without the services of many key players due to suspension such : Yohan Tavares, Bryan Goncalves, Marvin Baudry and due to injuries Steven Nsimba, Top scorer Julien Maggiotti, Djibril Diaw, Yasser Balde (doubtful).
- St Etienne are only missing Louis Mouton, however Thomas Monconduit is back available which is a huge boost in the midfield.
- It's a must win game for the Hosts especially with the Guests missing four main defenders and their top scorer. Tickets are sold out.


----------



## meher4real (Tuesday at 5:41 PM)

meher4real said:


> SCORPIOBETS
> 
> 
> BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT
> ...


Don't miss it !!
GL


----------



## meher4real (Tuesday at 10:03 PM)

meher4real said:


> SCORPIOBETS
> 
> 
> BET - WIN - ENJOY - REPEAT
> ...


Congrats !!


----------

